# Three car seats in Skoda Superb?



## terrysgirl33 (4 Jan 2008)

Has anyone managed to get three car seats in a Suberb?  Suitable for a 3yo, 2yo, infant?


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Jan 2008)

The Superb isn't any wider than a Octavia or Passat is it? Its just longer. I could be wrong. From my looking around theres few vehicles that can get that have three decent width seats in the rear unless you go with the larger MPV's. Even the smaller MPV's and larger saloons, the middle seat is still narrow and trying to work the buckels between seats is hard work.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (4 Jan 2008)

It's wider than the octavia all right, but about the same width as a passat, though longer.  Baby due in less than 3 weeks, time to get going!!


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Jan 2008)

How is wider when its the same platform?


----------



## setanta1 (4 Jan 2008)

Faced with the same problem a few years ago we opted for the Honda FR-V and we haven't regretted it for a minute. There's three indepedent and separate seats in the back, perfect for three car seats, or three boosters which is what we now have. The Honda's reputation for reliability is nigh on bullet-proof, and we've had no problems since we bought three years ago. There's a sixth seat in the middle of the front row for when Nana is visiting and the boot is big. All told I think its the ideal family car - but then I'm probably biased! You'e not going to pull anyone in this car (but with three kids do you have time?) yet its not too bad looking either. There's a review here: [broken link removed]


----------



## terrysgirl33 (4 Jan 2008)

We really wanted to stay away from mpvs.  We're off to Tony Kealys in the morning, see if they have any solutions.  I know someone who fits three older children into a Passat no problem, but we will need an infant seat, and maybe two of the next stage car seats, very bulky.

I don't know about the Passat, or the wheelbase/platform, but I fitted the two car seats we had into both an Octavia and a Superb, and there was a LOT more room in the Superb.  I sat into the back of a Passat years ago, and I found there wasn't a lot of leg room (and I'm only 5' 4'').


----------



## setanta1 (4 Jan 2008)

The Superb is a very well named product. Audi quality at a bargain price, and very well appointed for the money. The Superb is built on the VW Passat/Audi A6 platform, so any variation in width is likely to be marginal. Length is another matter, and here the Superb scores very well with better rear leg-room that the S-Class Mercedes. I'm guessing however that legroom is not a problem given that you are talking about baby seats. 
As far as I know there are no cars outside of the MPV category that have three seats in the back. Three seatbelts alright, but only two seats and a bit in the middle.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (4 Jan 2008)

No, a few people have claimed to get three car seats in the middle.  I'll post back after trying tomorrow though .


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Jan 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> We really wanted to stay away from mpvs. ...



I really don't know why you would they are a lot more practical.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (5 Jan 2008)

Well, at the time an MPV seemed huge for just two children and *probably* another, so we just went for a large ordinary car.  I'm beginning to think you may be right about an MPV being easier though.


----------



## Colster (5 Jan 2008)

We are in the same position, currently drive a Mazda 6 and there is no way I will get a baby seat in the back.  I was considering the new Mondeo, has anyone tried it.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Jan 2008)

I only have two child seats but regularly carry 3 adults. For a one off short journey its ok. But I'm getting tired of the squeeze tbh.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (5 Jan 2008)

OK, went to Tony Kealys today, and a very nice man spent a long time outside in the freezing cold with hubby trying car seat after car seat, and they found a solution!!  As things stand, we have a booster seat, car seat, and infant seat that *just about* fit in.  It won't really take two car seats and a booster seat (not a booster cushion, new EU ruling, booster cushions are for over 6s).  So it looks like we will be looking at an MPV in the future, but we've bought ourselves a year or so.

Colster, if you can get either three car seats and put them in the Mondeo, or take one for a test drive to a nursery shop, try it.  Don't take anyone elses word for it, it depends on the ages of your children and the seats you can get at the time.  The mondeo is big, but so is the Superb, I don't think it will work, but you can try it.  If you already had a Mondeo I would say keep it and find car seats that work, but I don't think it's worth buying one.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Jan 2008)

You should try the same thing with a Ford Galaxy and see the difference in space. Be careful though not all MPV's have 3 full seats either.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (5 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that aircobra, what the (*&^%$ is the point of an MPV if it won't take three car seats?????? Ah well, if we know then we can look out for it!

Edited to add, my sister visited with a Ford Galaxy last weekend, but didn't think to try out the car seats...


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Jan 2008)

What I like about something like the Galaxy is that they have a great boot when carrying 5. Then you can also use them kinda like a van when you pull the seats out. (I'm always hauling something somewhere).


----------



## terrysgirl33 (6 Jan 2008)

Yeah, my sister has no kids, but was collecting furniture from us.  BTW, can you tell me which MPVs you've found not to take 3 car seats?


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jan 2008)

Can't remember now. I never tried the seats, you could just tell by looking it was smaller in the middle. Toyota Corolla Verso was definately one of the smaller ones. Renault Scenic.


----------



## Colster (6 Jan 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Colster, if you can get either three car seats and put them in the Mondeo, or take one for a test drive to a nursery shop, try it. Don't take anyone elses word for it, it depends on the ages of your children and the seats you can get at the time. The mondeo is big, but so is the Superb, I don't think it will work, but you can try it. If you already had a Mondeo I would say keep it and find car seats that work, but I don't think it's worth buying one.


 

Thanks terrysgirl33, I am in the same boat as you, i would rather stay away from a MPV, as I just prefer driving saloons, but I have a few months before any decisions have to be made, I was desperately hopeing I would get a reply that said "I have a Mondeo and no problem with three seats", but I guess I will be going out test driving large saloons and MPVs over the next few months


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jan 2008)

Too expensive for me, but most motoring mags (even EVO) are impressed on well the Ford S-Max drives. Something like a Galaxy is pretty much a van, but I guess it depends on the kind of driving are doing most of the time. Mine is stop start around a city, so I'm kinda resigned that anything vaguely sporty is pointless. Just hard on the clutch leg,  drinks fuel and crashes over speed ramps. For the 1% of decent driving  I do theres really no point. 

The Mercedes A/B class looks a lot roomer than many saloons. I haven't tried seats in one. But its something I'm going to look at. Perhaps a bigger slaoon like a A6, or Maxima. But I still don't think any of them have 3 full seats in the back. Theres the Honda FRV too.


----------



## setanta1 (6 Jan 2008)

The FR-V has three independently moveable seats in the rear;
See [broken link removed]


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jan 2008)

The FR-V looks to have 3 almost full sized seats (4/5ths) vs  3 full sized in a large MPV. That said I haven't tried them in person, that just my observation.


----------

